# so confused again....



## vivea (Jan 22, 2011)

well 6 beautiful red roses came today for me  and the girls with the message :Happy V day! Kisses to you and the girls! Love,D

Not only that but remember when i told you that he called yesterday to tell me that he is not going to call today because he will feel awkward....well he did call and spoke to me ,asked me how i feel (i have the flu) and asked if we got the flowers ,told me he'll call tomorrow after his session.

WTH?!
I'm happy but why is he like that,if he is depressed is it possible that he would have 1 good day and than a few bad days...he didn't sound good today i have to say,he has the day off and tomorrow too but he didn't sound happy.


----------



## vivea (Jan 22, 2011)

i thanked him for the flowers,told him i loved them
he texted back "happy valentine's day to you and our beautiful girls"
than he called to my daughter and they had a chat about him taking them to the beach and them staying at his place.....i'm so bummed ...being nice and all with the flowers and everything but still wants to be separated from us......he gives me hope and than takes it all away...so cruel 

Well i made him a video with our pictures,some videos and " need you now song" ,i just send it to him ...i'm tearing up every time i watch it,i hope it provokes some feelings for him...


----------



## AmImad (Jan 28, 2011)

vivea said:


> Well i made him a video with our pictures,some videos and " need you now song" ,i just send it to him ...i'm tearing up every time i watch it,i hope it provokes some feelings for him...


My H didn't send me anything, but I put a video of a song that meant alot to both of us on my facebook wall, and just wrote Happy Valentines Day. It wasn't 'our' song, so it could have just been a general post, but he knew it was for him, and sent me a msg to say thank you. I don't know if it envoked any emotion from him, he said he had the song in his head all day...There was no 'I love you's' or anything, xx but he knew I was thinking of him xx


----------



## vivea (Jan 22, 2011)

This is what he replied to my video : 
"Aww. I loved my valentines day present!!!!!! Thanks so much"

We can only hope. :/


----------

